# Update nach Installation



## KastenBier (18. September 2012)

Heyho, 

ich habe mir vorhin Guild Wars II im lokalen Handel gekauft. Nun, nach der Installation, möchte Guild Wars anscheinend nochmal das ganze Spiel herunterladen. Als stolzer Besitzer einer DSL 1.000 Leitung (effektiv 120 kb/s) habe ich jetzt natürlich die Arschkarte. Zusätzlich vermisst der Guild Wars Launcher, die verbleibende Zeit in fehlenden Dateien. Von daher habe ich auch überhaupt kein Bild davon, wie lange es im Endeffekt noch dauert. 

Bin ziemlich gefrustet da das Spiel seit noch nichtmal einem Monat raus ist, und ich schon tonnenweise Patches laden muss. Vielen dank ArenaNet. Guter Einstand.


----------



## Sethnix (18. September 2012)

Hmm ist das für ein MMO nicht normal?
zwischen Gold-Status und Release werden halt noch mehrere Bugs/Fehler gefunden und müssen gepatched werden...


----------



## Aggrotyp (18. September 2012)

ist normal für mmo´s. 
bei 120kb/s wünsch ich dir noch viel geduld.
als ich damals ins wow zocken angefangen habe  (bc), bin ich extra zu einen kumpel gefahren um das game zu patchen, weil ich dazumal eine schlechte leitung hatte.
nach ein ein paar stunden und viel bier wars dann fertig gepatcht


----------



## KastenBier (18. September 2012)

7 Gigabyte 3 Wochen nach Release, gab es auch bei WoW nicht. Da wurde einfach an einer DVD gespart. Das Update hat übrigens auch nicht funktioniert. Ich darf noch einmal von vorn anfangen.


----------



## Rat Six (19. September 2012)

Omg. Wenn nicht gepatcht wird, dann flennen die Spieler, wenn gepatcht wird dann flennen sie nun auch...
Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir ne bessere Internetleitung oder geh zu nem Freund. Ausserdem war das schon bei Guild Wars so, dass Arenanet ständig nachgebessert hat und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## KastenBier (19. September 2012)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Omg. Wenn nicht gepatcht wird, dann flennen die Spieler, wenn gepatcht wird dann flennen sie nun auch...
> Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir ne bessere Internetleitung oder geh zu nem Freund. Ausserdem war das schon bei Guild Wars so, dass Arenanet ständig nachgebessert hat und das ist auch gut so.


 
Klar, ich werd mal eben zur Telekom gehen und denen 200.000€ auf den Tresen knallen, damit sie doch bitte Highspeed Internet bis vor meine Haustür legen. Glaubst du ich bin glücklich mit meiner Leitung? Glaubst du, wenn schnelleres Internet zur Verfügung stände, würde ich jetzt hier nen Thread aufmachen und mich beschweren? Kabelanschluss gibts nicht. Satellit hat zum zocken zu hohe Latenzen. So Klugscheißer wie dich könnte ich zum Frühstück fressen. 

Bei nem Kumpel war ich übrigens. Da hat sich der Downloader dann fix mal aufgehangen und ich durfte bei mir zuhaus von vorn anfangen. Ich beschwere mich auch nicht über stetige Nachbesserungen, sondern darüber, dass ganz einfach noch Game Files über das Internet nachgeladen werden müssen, anstatt einfach eine weitere DVD beizulegen. Denn Balancing Anpassungen sind keine 7 Gigabyte groß.

Von daher, bitte vermeide es in Zukunft, mich mit weiterem geistigen Dünnschiss deinerseits zu belästigen.

MfG
KastenBier


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. September 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Klar, ich werd mal eben zur Telekom gehen und denen 200.000€ auf den Tresen knallen, damit sie doch bitte Highspeed Internet bis vor meine Haustür legen. Glaubst du ich bin glücklich mit meiner Leitung? Glaubst du, wenn schnelleres Internet zur Verfügung stände, würde ich jetzt hier nen Thread aufmachen und mich beschweren? Kabelanschluss gibts nicht. Satellit hat zum zocken zu hohe Latenzen. So Klugscheißer wie dich könnte ich zum Frühstück fressen.
> 
> Bei nem Kumpel war ich übrigens. Da hat sich der Downloader dann fix mal aufgehangen und ich durfte bei mir zuhaus von vorn anfangen. Ich beschwere mich auch nicht über stetige Nachbesserungen, sondern darüber, dass ganz einfach noch Game Files über das Internet nachgeladen werden müssen, anstatt einfach eine weitere DVD beizulegen. Denn Balancing Anpassungen sind keine 7 Gigabyte groß.
> 
> ...


 
Beilegen im Sinne von "Ach, lass mal alle DVDs retour gehen und wir legen noch eine DVD rein"? Hier über nachgereichten Content weinen bringts irgendwie nicht, schluck die bittere Pille oder geh zurück zu WoW. Zu deinem Problem mit den Updates: Hatten schon einige andere, war ein Problem mit fehlenden Berechtigungen. Abhilfe schafft dann, den Updater mit Administratorenberechtigung zu starten. Ich hatte diesbezüglich seit der ersten Beta keine Probleme, Updates liefen immer anstandslos durch.


----------



## KastenBier (19. September 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Beilegen im Sinne von "Ach, lass mal alle DVDs retour gehen und wir legen noch eine DVD rein"? .


 
Wieso denn Retour? Ich glaube kaum dass hier 7 GB an zusätzlichem Content innerhalb von 3 Wochen nachgereicht wurden.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. September 2012)

Nein, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Was aber "nachgereicht" werden kann ist die Audio-Sprachausgabe und vor allem neu vertonte Passagen die vorher fehlerhaft waren. Bedeutet, dass du u.U. gerade das Sprachpaket lädst. Das ist soweit ich weiß 5-7gb groß und kommt evtl. nicht mit dem Spiel (Bei mir war bspw. nur die deutsche mit bei, wie es bei der DVD aussieht weiß ich aber nicht)


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2012)

Ich bin höchst amüsiert^^


----------



## KastenBier (20. September 2012)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich bin höchst amüsiert^^


 
Ich nicht. Das spiel macht nur Probleme. Gestern funktionierte die Charaktererstellung teilweise nicht, der Servertransfer war völlig ausser Funktion und jedes mal wurde mir son dämlicher Fehlercode vor die Nase gesetzt, von denen ArenaNet selbst keine Ahnung hat. 

Aber naja, als ehemaliger WoW Spieler bin ich funktionierende Technik nunmal gewohnt. Da muss ich jetzt wohl Abstriche machen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. September 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Aber naja, als ehemaliger WoW Spieler bin ich funktionierende Technik nunmal gewohnt. Da muss ich jetzt wohl Abstriche machen.


 
Funktionierend wie zum Start von WoW oder D3? Der Herr belieben zu scherzen? xD

Das Spiel ist noch keinen Monat draußen, beruhigen Sie sich. 

Abstriche musst du natürlich keine machen, niemand sollte sich mit etwas auseinandersetzen, was nur Probleme macht. Ich glaube, WoW ist eher das Spiel der Wahl für dich


----------



## Aggrotyp (20. September 2012)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich bin höchst amüsiert^^


 danke für deine geistesperlen .



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Funktionierend wie zum Start von WoW oder D3? Der Herr belieben zu scherzen? xD
> 
> Das Spiel ist noch keinen Monat draußen, beruhigen Sie sich.
> 
> Abstriche musst du natürlich keine machen, niemand sollte sich mit etwas auseinandersetzen, was nur Probleme macht. Ich glaube, WoW ist eher das Spiel der Wahl für dich


 wer in dieser welt kann definieren welches spiel das richtige für einen ist den du nichtmal kennst?

warum kann man den release nicht ein paar tage bzw. wochen aufschieben um ein "fertigeres produkt" zu liefern?
es ist sicher nicht zum nachteil des publishers, außer er ist in geldnot und braucht die kohle sofort.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. September 2012)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> wer in dieser welt kann definieren welches spiel das richtige für einen ist den du nichtmal kennst?


Ich kenne ihn nicht, richtig. Er hat aber selbst Anspielungen gemacht, dass er WoW gespielt und gemocht hat.



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> warum kann man den release nicht ein paar tage bzw. wochen aufschieben um ein "fertigeres produkt" zu liefern?
> es ist sicher nicht zum nachteil des publishers, außer er ist in geldnot und braucht die kohle sofort.



Einen Reibungslosen Start eines MMOs gab es noch nicht außer bei weniger bekannten und beachteten. Zuverlässige Tests gehen nur mit einem Livesystem, nicht mit einer Beta und nur 100 Testern. 

GW2 hat den erfolgreichsten Start eines MMOs hingelegt, selbst das gehypte SWTOR unterlag in Verkaufszahlen. Fehler, Exploits, Downtimes und Bugs passieren bei derart belasteten Systemen. Wer nicht einen Fehler will sollte mindestens 1-2 Monate nach Release warten um ein MMO zu spielen, ist nunmal so und war schon immer so.

WoW ist inzwischen schon 8 Jahre dabei, sollte also weitaus weniger Bugs aufweisen als GW2.


----------

